# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attaching facsia board to aluminum?

## sam00

Hi all I want to build a pergola with lasterlite roofing attached to my house but I can't work out how I attach the facsia board up against under my  gutter which is made of aluminum. I found these brackets but I think these are designed to hang out past the guttering rather than against the aluminum facsia. If I was to use these how do you slice a neat narrow cut into the aluminum facsia?  https://www.bunnings.com.au/dunnings...acket_p1076113

----------


## Jon

Assuming you have a tile roof, remove the bottom row of tiles and fold back the sarking to expose the rafter ends.  You can now bolt brackets to the rafters hard against the inside of the fascia and then bolt your pergola to the brackets through the facsia.

----------


## sam00

Thanks Jon, Yes I have a tile roof, what kind of brackets should/can I use, would you happen to have a picture?

----------


## droog

The brackets are the ones you linked above https://www.bunnings.com.au/dunnings...acket_p1076113 
they fit inside the facia.

----------

